
Ask HN: Help me, Struggling to find job in tech - amsh
I see the news every day stock market up, economy booming, Tech is great and future is all IT, but having hard time landing a job in IT, is this just me?  being Software professional  over 15 years of exp including old to latest current tech stack, started with OOPS(C++) and currently doing Micro services can&#x27;t find good sr position.  my last job was enterprise architect affected by outsourcing companies so called managed service providers. Coming out to job market I learned that lot of things changed lately.  all efforts applying through ATS&#x2F;company job system is waste of time, you get call only if you know some one close to hiring manager. There are no recruiters any more in this country,all are sourced out.  Most of the hiring managers are either Indians,Chinese mostly Indians who prefer to recruit their own people. I don&#x27;t blame them ,I see their side as they want to work with their own. It is not different even for consulting jobs too
bit alarming, most of the hiring managers have their own secret or 3rd party companies who share few dollars (percentage of contract $) to recruit person thru them so the hiring manager makes money on every recruit. now you are tasked to find that preferred firm to apply other wise you do not get job.  when I immigrated to this country 15 years ago, its quite transparent, not even heard of any things close to these sort of. Did we became greedy and corrupt in a decade?<p>any one got similar experience or its just me, I thought this is great place to ask the question to get some insight. Thanks for reading thru the story. Having a family to feed any advice, any references or link to help find next position in this world would help
======
jason_slack
Take a step back and get rid of the negative energy you are putting out. You
are clearly being a bit racist and this is negative. Negative energy just
makes things worse. Perhaps you are just in a slump and feeling discouraged.

Edit that resume. Update it, use wording to capture attention by recruiters.
Stay positive.

Can we do anything to help you think more positively and getyou back on track
with your job search?

------
analyst74
When it comes to ease of getting job, it has a lot to do with your locale.

Sounds like you're in the US, which is a good start. If you're in the valley,
you should be able to get interviews fairly easily, and meeting others working
in tech. From there you can reflect on at what step you are being dropped, and
improve.

If you're in a place where there aren't much tech job or tech people, well,
that's tougher. Maybe try some of the remote gig resources, but landing those
can be tricky and the pay is generally lower.

And lastly, conspiracy theories ain't gonna help you.

------
sharemywin
This is like an sales funnel.

Start at the first step then refine and fix the next.

1\. are you applying enough?

2\. are you asking for a competitive rate?

3\. are you getting initial phone screens?

4\. are you getting past phone screens?

5\. are you getting tech interviews?

6\. are you getting past tech interviews?

~~~
sharemywin
getting past phone screens are pretty easy.

1\. are you excited about company? yes. research.

2\. are you excited about what ever tech they picked? yes.

3\. do you have recent experience in what they are looking for. yes, talk
about it.

4\. your post had a little bit of racism and conspiracy theory in it...lose
that won't get past HR.

5\. any reservations you have. don't talk about them. think like trump...100%
I'm going to make your project great again...(paraphrasing don't literally say
that)

~~~
mtmail
> your post had a little bit of racism and conspiracy theory in it

Yes, it is quite off-putting.

